
Show HN: CapacitorJS – a webcomponent based client side router - jjcm
https://capacitor.non.io/
======
jjcm
I'm currently working on a side project ([https://non.io](https://non.io))
that's webcomponent based, and I really wanted to try and make something
production version that operated more like a mobile app - e.g. you send the
entire app at once, and the app decides what page to display.

This was the result, and it's pretty quick! Would recommend it for small
projects, but as it's webcomponent based browser support isn't fully there
yet. If you wanna see how it feels on a larger site, feel free to log in to
the dev version I have of my site ([https://non.io](https://non.io) username:
asdf@asdf.com pass: asdfasdf) and click around.

